# todays craft show



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

i will be doing a craft show in lisle illinois today. 9-4.
my doll clothes are all hand sewn,knit or crocheted. stop by if you live near.i'll put pics up tomorrow


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

May you have bountiful day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Best wishes for a successful show.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hope your day goes well!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I wish you luck.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Hope you have a great show!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Hope you sell loads, craft shows are hard work.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Hope it went well.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Good Luck!! If I lived closer I would attend.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Good luck with the craft sale. I hope you do well.


----------

